

FFMPEG 0.6 "Works with HTML5" released - ZeroGravitas
http://www.ffmpeg.org/releases/ffmpeg-0.6.release

======
mbrubeck
If you use ffmpeg to _encode_ WebM streams, make sure you replace the default
Vorbis encoder with a usable one:

<http://xiphmont.livejournal.com/51160.html>

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I believe one of the changes for 0.6 is to mark their own Vorbis encoder as
experimental so that it's harder to use by mistake.

~~~
mbrubeck
Yep, looks like you're right. That's good news.

[http://git.ffmpeg.org/?p=ffmpeg;a=commitdiff;h=3af1792a71dc6...](http://git.ffmpeg.org/?p=ffmpeg;a=commitdiff;h=3af1792a71dc6358eddaef44e88e1441c7adee31)

~~~
astrange
The Vorbis encoder is hardcoded turned off in the 0.6 release, not just marked
experimental. This is r23416, but the branch isn't visible on gitweb.

------
jswinghammer
It would be nice if they supported moving the metadata of mpeg4s to the front
of the file. I use mp4box today just for this which is fine I suppose--I'd
just prefer to not have to use it.

~~~
mansr
Try qt-faststart in the tools directory of FFmpeg.

------
epynonymous
what's the best front end for ffmpeg on windows? i used to use ffmpegx on my
mac, but that thing's out of commission in favor of handbrake.

~~~
epynonymous
lol, oh wait, forgot this was hacker news, you don't do guis :P

~~~
ZeroGravitas
If you're looking for a simple GUI you might want to try the Miro Video
Converter.

<http://www.mirovideoconverter.com/>

~~~
epynonymous
thanks, i have tried it, basically the conversion just sort of hangs, i've
never encoded successfully, tried different dvds, too.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Are you converting directly from the physical DVD? I didn't even think it
supported that. For physical DVDs to H.264 then Handbrake is the way to go.

